# 7 letter word game, anyone?



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2012)

Pretty simple.  

I'll start the first 7 letter word.  The next stoner posts the next 7 letter word using the last letter of the previous word as the beginning their new one.  
Ok.  my word is -

Bloome*d*


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2012)

*d*angers


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2012)

*s*weeter


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2012)

*R*adiate


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2012)

Educate


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 5, 2012)

*E*yebrow


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2012)

wonders


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 5, 2012)

spastic


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 5, 2012)

chronic


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 5, 2012)

Cabbage


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 5, 2012)

Equaled


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2012)

disease


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 5, 2012)

Elderly


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2012)

younger


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 5, 2012)

Release


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 5, 2012)

My bad...everyone


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2012)

equinox


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2012)

xiphoid  (had to cheat, lol)


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 5, 2012)

Dreamer


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2012)

Readers


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 5, 2012)

Sweater


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2012)

Rooster


----------



## Roddy (Sep 5, 2012)

rotated


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 5, 2012)

Deathly


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2012)

yellows


----------



## gourmet (Sep 5, 2012)

swallow


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2012)

wallowa    (really, it is a lake)


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 5, 2012)

Airhead


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 5, 2012)

Dimebag


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 6, 2012)

Garbled


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2012)

disease


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 6, 2012)

erected


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 6, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> disease



SmokinMom is officially disqualified for using a word already taken.
Lol
T4


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2012)

decided

(bite me t4 )


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2012)

dessert


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2012)

dealers


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 6, 2012)

trinity


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> dealers



You wanna try again sweetie?


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 6, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> dessert




tempura


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You wanna try again sweetie?



Got it, took a while, lmao.

academy


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 6, 2012)

yoghurt


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2012)

Trashed


----------



## tcbud (Sep 6, 2012)

Drunker


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 6, 2012)

reeling


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 6, 2012)

Gleeful


----------



## gourmet (Sep 6, 2012)

lifting


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2012)

greener


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 6, 2012)

Readily


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2012)

Yelling


----------



## pcduck (Sep 6, 2012)

gadgets


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 6, 2012)

strokes


----------



## pcduck (Sep 6, 2012)

suckers


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Singing


----------



## OldHippieChick (Sep 7, 2012)

Giggle


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 7, 2012)

evolves


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2012)

snicker


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2012)

raddish


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 7, 2012)

hashish


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2012)

handily


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Yiddish


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2012)

harried


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Dessert


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2012)

trouble


----------



## pcduck (Sep 8, 2012)

elevate


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 8, 2012)

Erected


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 8, 2012)

dressed


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 8, 2012)

dessert.   Sorry smoking mom I totally copied you.  Not on purpose though, I didn't scroll up the screen until after I put in the word.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't care if anyone copies.  What if this game gets to be 20 pages long?  Be a pain in the arse to read thru all of those.  

Turkeys


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 8, 2012)

Suicide


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 8, 2012)

eyeball


----------



## gourmet (Sep 8, 2012)

lesbian


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2012)

Nirvana


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 8, 2012)

Abalone


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2012)

Earmuff


----------



## Marsrover1 (Sep 9, 2012)

Fartard


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2012)

Dentist


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 9, 2012)

Tilting


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2012)

*G*randma


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2012)

*A*merica


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 9, 2012)

anomaly


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2012)

Yiddish


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 9, 2012)

hammock


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2012)

ketchup


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 9, 2012)

Plastic


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 9, 2012)

concern


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2012)

natural


----------



## tastyness (Sep 9, 2012)

lexicon


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2012)

noxious


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2012)

Sweepee


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 9, 2012)

eagerly


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 9, 2012)

yoinker:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2012)

Fake word 4u  

Ransoms


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 10, 2012)

skeptic


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 10, 2012)

cloning


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2012)

Greased


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 10, 2012)

deceive


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 10, 2012)

fingers


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 10, 2012)

Stabbed


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2012)

doubles

:ciao:  *Mom*.....you never heard of a Yoinker?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2012)

sexyman


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 10, 2012)

naughty


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2012)

Yellows


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 10, 2012)

Seconal


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 10, 2012)

literal


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 10, 2012)

lollies


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 10, 2012)

slicing


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 10, 2012)

growing


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2012)

:stoned:


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 10, 2012)

glacier


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 10, 2012)

rushing


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 10, 2012)

gushing


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2012)

Goulash


----------



## Yama (Sep 11, 2012)

heretic


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2012)

*C*artoon


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 11, 2012)

clitori


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2012)

instant


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2012)

thunder


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2012)

Radical


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2012)

loserer...:rofl:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 11, 2012)

rollers


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 12, 2012)

snorkel


----------



## tastyness (Sep 12, 2012)

lucious


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 12, 2012)

spanked


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 12, 2012)

suckers


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2012)

Seventy


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 15, 2012)

yellows


----------



## Roddy (Sep 15, 2012)

skeeter


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 15, 2012)

Bubbles :bong:

Edit: Sorry SM, couldnt help myself.......


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2012)

Party foul drift  heheh  

Slanted


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 15, 2012)

devours


----------



## gourmet (Sep 15, 2012)

slander


----------



## Roddy (Sep 15, 2012)

reacted


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 15, 2012)

divorce


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2012)

equator


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 15, 2012)

reality


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2012)

Yahtzee


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 15, 2012)

extinct


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 15, 2012)

travels


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 15, 2012)

screwed


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2012)

deviled


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 15, 2012)

donkeys :lama:


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 15, 2012)

scratch


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2012)

hitches


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 15, 2012)

snicker


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 16, 2012)

regular


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 16, 2012)

radical


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2012)

lusious


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 16, 2012)

serious


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2012)

slander


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 16, 2012)

rosebud


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2012)

darling


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Sep 16, 2012)

Zigging


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 16, 2012)

goulash


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2012)

hashish


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 16, 2012)

Honeydo


----------



## tcbud (Sep 16, 2012)

Outdoor


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2012)

rocking


----------



## tastyness (Sep 16, 2012)

rolling

ediT:  :rofl:  Squidy made me do it.  And I'm wasn't even :stoned:

How about 

gadding


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Sep 16, 2012)

zagging?


----------



## gourmet (Sep 16, 2012)

growing


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 16, 2012)

gourmet

hey sqiddy and tasty although your entries are great---they do not conform to the object of the game

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 16, 2012)

tracker


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Sep 16, 2012)

:rofl: i was wondering y no one posted zagging... 

counts on fingers and says STONED?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2012)

ravioli

It's all good Squidy ;~)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 16, 2012)

insects


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 16, 2012)

service




			
				SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> zagging?




nah brah---you use the last letter of the previous post to start your next word

:rofl: :rofl: aloha island smoke


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 16, 2012)

edibles


----------



## tcbud (Sep 16, 2012)

slaying


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2012)

gerbils


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 16, 2012)

spammer

lots of these lately


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2012)

reprise


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2012)

Elegant


----------



## tastyness (Sep 17, 2012)

*t*abasco


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2012)

obsolete


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 17, 2012)

Earwigs


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2012)

shallot


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 17, 2012)

tuesday


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 17, 2012)

yanking


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 17, 2012)

giraffe


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 17, 2012)

errands


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Sep 17, 2012)

sun

hahah bu i got tit now  bra im kinda slow, in a good way....


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 17, 2012)

sharing


 :48:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 17, 2012)

gurning


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 17, 2012)

gurning  


:ciao:  T4P-B


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 17, 2012)

grizzly


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2012)

Yelping


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 17, 2012)

groupon


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2012)

nursing


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 17, 2012)

granule


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 17, 2012)

earlier


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 17, 2012)

reefers


----------



## Pranic (Sep 17, 2012)

snorkle


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 17, 2012)

elevate


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 17, 2012)

empathy


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2012)

Yelling


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 17, 2012)

grandma


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2012)

asinine


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 17, 2012)

expedia


----------



## Roddy (Sep 17, 2012)

animate


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 17, 2012)

Erudite


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2012)

egghead


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 17, 2012)

dingbat


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 17, 2012)

Tingles


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2012)

slimmed


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 17, 2012)

empathy


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 18, 2012)

Party foul os  

Yanking


----------



## Pranic (Sep 18, 2012)

gearing


----------



## Marsrover1 (Sep 18, 2012)

glueons (a sub atomic partical)


----------



## pcduck (Sep 18, 2012)

surgery


----------



## Pranic (Sep 18, 2012)

Yankees   (and not the baseball team)


----------



## pcduck (Sep 18, 2012)

scantly


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 18, 2012)

yardage


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2012)

endures


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 18, 2012)

swedish


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 18, 2012)

heaters


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 18, 2012)

shyster


----------



## CasualGrower (Sep 18, 2012)

Rooster


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2012)

randoms


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 18, 2012)

stealth


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2012)

hershey


----------



## pcduck (Sep 18, 2012)

yelling


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2012)

growing


----------



## pcduck (Sep 18, 2012)

gashing


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 18, 2012)

grading


----------



## tcbud (Sep 18, 2012)

gripped


----------



## pcduck (Sep 18, 2012)

dripped


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 18, 2012)

dropped


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 18, 2012)

degrees


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 18, 2012)

scrappy


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 18, 2012)

Yoddles


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2012)

sloshes


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 18, 2012)

sloshes


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 19, 2012)

sardine


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2012)

entropy


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 19, 2012)

yanking


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 19, 2012)

gallows


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 19, 2012)

swallow


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2012)

weather


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2012)

romania


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2012)

aerosol


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 19, 2012)

lapping


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 19, 2012)

grenade


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2012)

expedia


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2012)

Azzhole  (lol, not implying anything, just a 7 letter word starting with a)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2012)

electra


----------



## pcduck (Sep 20, 2012)

Annabel


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2012)

lasting


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2012)

giggles:giggle:


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 20, 2012)

soapbox


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2012)

xantham


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2012)

monster


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 20, 2012)

:stoned:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 20, 2012)

Raunchy


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 20, 2012)

yelping


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2012)

glowing


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 20, 2012)

glimmer


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2012)

Glisten


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 21, 2012)

nemesis


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2012)

stonier


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2012)

retread


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 21, 2012)

deviate


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2012)

epitome


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 21, 2012)

extends


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2012)

success


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 21, 2012)

succeed


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 21, 2012)

distant


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 21, 2012)

trenton


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2012)

necktie


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 21, 2012)

epitome


----------



## Roddy (Sep 21, 2012)

extreme


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2012)

element


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 21, 2012)

teeming


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2012)

genuine


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2012)

excelent


----------



## Roddy (Sep 22, 2012)

tempted


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 22, 2012)

donkeys


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2012)

shallow


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 22, 2012)

windows


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2012)

sneaker


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2012)

rabbits


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2012)

sexiest


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2012)

traffic


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2012)

correct


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2012)

tempted


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2012)

disable


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2012)

:yay:  Im on a roll:lama:


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 22, 2012)

enabler


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2012)

radical


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2012)

You Rock Mvp!!!!


----------



## Roddy (Sep 22, 2012)

logical


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 22, 2012)

lateral


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 22, 2012)

liberal


----------



## gourmet (Sep 22, 2012)

letters


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 22, 2012)

satori's


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 22, 2012)

spicier


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 22, 2012)

reefers


----------



## Roddy (Sep 22, 2012)

regards


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2012)

Supreme


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 22, 2012)

stubble


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 22, 2012)

embryos


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2012)

Swagger


----------



## tastyness (Sep 22, 2012)

*R*espect


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 22, 2012)

tremors


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2012)

Shutter


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 22, 2012)

retract


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2012)

Trumpet


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 22, 2012)

twatted


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 22, 2012)

dwarfed


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2012)

dressed


----------



## Roddy (Sep 22, 2012)

diluted


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 22, 2012)

Dancing


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 22, 2012)

genetic


----------



## Roddy (Sep 22, 2012)

science


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 23, 2012)

element


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 23, 2012)

trapeze


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2012)

Element


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 23, 2012)

twister


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 23, 2012)

regroup


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 23, 2012)

Penises


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 23, 2012)

sketchy


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 23, 2012)

younger


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2012)

Ruffled


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 23, 2012)

dagwood


----------



## gourmet (Sep 23, 2012)

drizzle


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 23, 2012)

elevate


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 23, 2012)

enlight


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2012)

Earring


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 23, 2012)

garbage


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 23, 2012)

enraged


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2012)

Dimples


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 23, 2012)

destroy


----------



## MARY-JANE (Sep 23, 2012)

yawning


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghastly


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2012)

yelling


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2012)

glutton


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2012)

need a bong rip....:doh:  to many letters...but I do


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 24, 2012)

nandine


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2012)

Element


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 24, 2012)

turning


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 24, 2012)

glacier


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2012)

rupture


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2012)

ejected


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2012)

dissent


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2012)

takeoff


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 24, 2012)

Farting


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2012)

grownup


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 24, 2012)

precise


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 25, 2012)

Ethical


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 25, 2012)

logical


----------



## pcduck (Sep 25, 2012)

Lincoln


----------



## $cotri$hro$e$ (Sep 25, 2012)

leaders


----------



## pcduck (Sep 25, 2012)

swindle


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 25, 2012)

elegant


----------



## pcduck (Sep 25, 2012)

tipster


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 25, 2012)

recluse


----------



## Pranic (Sep 25, 2012)

eclipses       

btw Ma  that is the creepiest Avatar... YIKES


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 25, 2012)

strands


----------



## Roddy (Sep 25, 2012)

secular


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2012)

rounder


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 25, 2012)

recluse


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 25, 2012)

exactly


----------



## pcduck (Sep 25, 2012)

yellows


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 25, 2012)

surfing


----------



## pcduck (Sep 25, 2012)

golfing


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2012)

glowing


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 25, 2012)

gelding


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2012)

glories


----------



## Roddy (Sep 25, 2012)

sterile


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 25, 2012)

Egghead


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 25, 2012)

Dimpled


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2012)

Darling


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 25, 2012)

Grasped


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2012)

despair


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 25, 2012)

Ragweed


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 25, 2012)

decided


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 25, 2012)

derived


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 25, 2012)

drowned


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 25, 2012)

delight


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 25, 2012)

dolphin


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 25, 2012)

noggins


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 25, 2012)

sterile


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 25, 2012)

Earmuff


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 25, 2012)

fishing


----------



## Roddy (Sep 26, 2012)

gleeful


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 26, 2012)

leaping


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2012)

granite


----------



## Roddy (Sep 26, 2012)

engaged


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2012)

Damaged


----------



## nvthis (Sep 26, 2012)

Dingbat


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2012)

tremble


----------



## Roddy (Sep 26, 2012)

enabler


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2012)

reality


----------



## Roddy (Sep 26, 2012)

younger


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2012)

regards


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2012)

scallop


----------



## Roddy (Sep 26, 2012)

partake


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2012)

equally


----------



## Roddy (Sep 26, 2012)

yodeller


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Sep 26, 2012)

respect


----------



## Roddy (Sep 26, 2012)

transom


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 26, 2012)

Murders


----------



## Roddy (Sep 26, 2012)

scarlet


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Sep 26, 2012)

thought


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 26, 2012)

Torture


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2012)

emoting


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 26, 2012)

guzzler


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2012)

ranched


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 26, 2012)

dabbing


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 26, 2012)

grating


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 26, 2012)

Gutting


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 26, 2012)

Gillian


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2012)

Nuggets


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 26, 2012)

Severed


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2012)

Dreamer


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 26, 2012)

Rushing


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2012)

Grinder


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2012)

residue


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 26, 2012)

elegant


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2012)

trapeze


----------



## Roddy (Sep 26, 2012)

eagerly


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2012)

yawning


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 26, 2012)

gnawing


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2012)

growing


----------



## pcduck (Sep 26, 2012)

greatly


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 26, 2012)

yulelog


----------



## nvthis (Sep 26, 2012)

Greenie


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2012)

Elastic


----------



## Roddy (Sep 27, 2012)

capsule


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 27, 2012)

Execute


----------



## pcduck (Sep 27, 2012)

enclose


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 27, 2012)

Emetics


----------



## pcduck (Sep 27, 2012)

shindig


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 27, 2012)

gouging


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 27, 2012)

Gutload


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 27, 2012)

dentist


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 27, 2012)

toronto


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 27, 2012)

oration


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 27, 2012)

nunnery


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 27, 2012)

yowling


----------



## pcduck (Sep 27, 2012)

grovels


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 27, 2012)

spatula


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 27, 2012)

asserts


----------



## pcduck (Sep 27, 2012)

station


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 27, 2012)

excrete


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 27, 2012)

exotics


----------



## pcduck (Sep 27, 2012)

slopped


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 27, 2012)

delouse


----------



## pcduck (Sep 27, 2012)

employe


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 28, 2012)

ephrata


----------



## Roddy (Sep 28, 2012)

acclaim


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 28, 2012)

mustard


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 28, 2012)

designs


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 28, 2012)

sativas


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 28, 2012)

stoners


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 28, 2012)

Stalker


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Stabber


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 28, 2012)

reclaim


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 28, 2012)

masters


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 28, 2012)

shackle


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 28, 2012)

elation


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 28, 2012)

nigeria


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2012)

Alabama


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 28, 2012)

amnesia


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 28, 2012)

America


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 29, 2012)

Android


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2012)

Dancing


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 29, 2012)

Greener


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2012)

retreat


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 29, 2012)

tactics


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2012)

smartly


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 29, 2012)

yankees


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 29, 2012)

Smitten


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2012)

novella


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2012)

aspirin


----------



## pcduck (Sep 29, 2012)

neither


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2012)

Rockies


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Sep 30, 2012)

Screwed


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2012)

divulge


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 30, 2012)

element


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 30, 2012)

through


----------



## pcduck (Sep 30, 2012)

healthy


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 30, 2012)

Yelling


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 30, 2012)

grammar


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 30, 2012)

rapture


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Sep 30, 2012)

elastic


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 30, 2012)

Chopped


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Oct 1, 2012)

deviant


----------



## Roddy (Oct 1, 2012)

tyranny


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 1, 2012)

Yuppies


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 1, 2012)

sardine


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 1, 2012)

endorse


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2012)

Exhaust


----------



## Roddy (Oct 2, 2012)

thunder


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 2, 2012)

radical


----------



## Roddy (Oct 2, 2012)

liberty


----------



## brimck325 (Oct 2, 2012)

yoghurt


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Oct 2, 2012)

thunders


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 2, 2012)

sabbath


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 2, 2012)

helpful


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 2, 2012)

laughed


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 2, 2012)

donkeys


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 2, 2012)

dafodil


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 2, 2012)

lanolin


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 2, 2012)

negates


----------



## brimck325 (Oct 2, 2012)

sunsour.........x chem 4


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 3, 2012)

regular


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 3, 2012)

reducer


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 3, 2012)

Radical


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 3, 2012)

lighter


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 3, 2012)

release


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 3, 2012)

erected


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 3, 2012)

defects


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 4, 2012)

sundial


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Oct 4, 2012)

lingers


----------



## Roddy (Oct 4, 2012)

sultress


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 4, 2012)

sarcasm


----------



## Roddy (Oct 4, 2012)

magnify


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 4, 2012)

yawning


----------



## Roddy (Oct 4, 2012)

gelatin


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 4, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## docfr8 (Oct 4, 2012)

Budding


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 4, 2012)

garbage


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 4, 2012)

gumball


----------



## docfr8 (Oct 4, 2012)

orchids


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 4, 2012)

soaring


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 4, 2012)

graters


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 4, 2012)

slipper


----------



## docfr8 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sailors


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 4, 2012)

slipper


----------



## Roddy (Oct 4, 2012)

resolve


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 4, 2012)

evolved


----------



## Roddy (Oct 4, 2012)

dingbat


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 4, 2012)

traitor


----------



## docfr8 (Oct 4, 2012)

Married


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2012)

dickier


----------



## pcduck (Oct 5, 2012)

rippers


----------



## Roddy (Oct 5, 2012)

simplest


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 5, 2012)

toasted


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 5, 2012)

dowsing


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 5, 2012)

gremlin


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 5, 2012)

nagging


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 5, 2012)

ghastly


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2012)

yelling


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 5, 2012)

gaseous


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2012)

scrotum    (why would that be the first word that popped into my head. lol)


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2012)

limeade


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 5, 2012)

elected


----------



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2012)

drunken


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 6, 2012)

neglect


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Oct 6, 2012)

Talking


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 6, 2012)

tilapia


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 6, 2012)

anarchy


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 6, 2012)

yonkers


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Oct 7, 2012)

sucking


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 7, 2012)

gratify


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 7, 2012)

younger


----------



## gourmet (Oct 7, 2012)

revolve


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 7, 2012)

elevate


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 7, 2012)

element


----------



## docfr8 (Oct 7, 2012)

Marines


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 7, 2012)

seduces


----------



## docfr8 (Oct 7, 2012)

Caduces


----------



## Roddy (Oct 8, 2012)

strings


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 8, 2012)

stretch


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 8, 2012)

Halifax :giggle:


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 8, 2012)

xylenes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 8, 2012)

nice one :aok: ODF lol...

serpent


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2012)

turning


----------



## Roddy (Oct 8, 2012)

governs


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 8, 2012)

Snotrag


----------



## Roddy (Oct 8, 2012)

gravity


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 8, 2012)

yodling


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 8, 2012)

greener


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 8, 2012)

retread


----------



## Roddy (Oct 9, 2012)

dialect


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 9, 2012)

treason


----------



## Roddy (Oct 9, 2012)

nastier


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 9, 2012)

rewaxed


----------



## Roddy (Oct 9, 2012)

deluded


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 10, 2012)

dracula


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 10, 2012)

Amnesty


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 10, 2012)

Yahtzee


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 10, 2012)

extract


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 10, 2012)

thunder


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 10, 2012)

rangier


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 10, 2012)

retract


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 10, 2012)

tension


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 10, 2012)

netting


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 10, 2012)

goblins


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 10, 2012)

Slinkys


----------



## Roddy (Oct 11, 2012)

silicon


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 11, 2012)

Numbnut


----------



## Roddy (Oct 11, 2012)

turmoil


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 11, 2012)

Leeches


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 11, 2012)

soldier


----------



## pcduck (Oct 11, 2012)

reefers


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 11, 2012)

Severed


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 11, 2012)

destroy


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 11, 2012)

yanking


----------



## Roddy (Oct 11, 2012)

guarded


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 11, 2012)

deviant


----------



## Roddy (Oct 11, 2012)

tilapia


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 11, 2012)

anarchy


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 11, 2012)

Yippies


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 11, 2012)

scratch


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 11, 2012)

Huffing


----------



## pcduck (Oct 11, 2012)

gagging


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 11, 2012)

galiano


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 11, 2012)

oration


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 11, 2012)

Nunavut


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2012)

Treason...


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 11, 2012)

naughty


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 11, 2012)

youtube


----------



## gourmet (Oct 11, 2012)

stellar


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 12, 2012)

relapse


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 12, 2012)

Everest


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 12, 2012)

tracker


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 12, 2012)

regular


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 12, 2012)

Ritalin


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 12, 2012)

nervous


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 12, 2012)

Systems


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 12, 2012)

spatter


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 12, 2012)

Ratfink


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 13, 2012)

knowing


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 13, 2012)

graphed


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2012)

Dashing


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2012)

glorify


----------



## Pistil (Oct 14, 2012)

yardage


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 14, 2012)

elevate


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2012)

envelop


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 14, 2012)

present


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2012)

topless


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 14, 2012)

Sominex


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2012)

xylaria


----------



## Roddy (Oct 15, 2012)

animate


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 15, 2012)

elected


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 15, 2012)

Dictate


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 15, 2012)

Endemic


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 15, 2012)

cranium


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 15, 2012)

_Micropachycephalosaurus_...oh, wait.


Mucosae


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2012)

energize


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 15, 2012)

Earworm


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 15, 2012)

manners


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 15, 2012)

swallow


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2012)

walking


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 15, 2012)

Gutting


----------



## Roddy (Oct 15, 2012)

glutton


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 15, 2012)

Neutron


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 15, 2012)

natives


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 15, 2012)

savages


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 15, 2012)

scratch


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 15, 2012)

hackers


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2012)

Shaving


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2012)

grazing


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 16, 2012)

grenade


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 16, 2012)

earlier


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2012)

require


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 16, 2012)

equinox :giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2012)

xanthic  (thanks google )


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 16, 2012)

catwalk


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2012)

ketchup


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 16, 2012)

Porcine


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2012)

etching


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 16, 2012)

glowing


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 16, 2012)

Grouper


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2012)

raddish


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2012)

helpful


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 16, 2012)

lobster


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 16, 2012)

reading


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 16, 2012)

Grecism


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 16, 2012)

Mutated


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2012)

debrief


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 16, 2012)

frisbee


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2012)

english


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 16, 2012)

Hepatic


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2012)

Corndog


----------



## Roddy (Oct 17, 2012)

gallion


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2012)

nothing


----------



## pcduck (Oct 17, 2012)

gassing


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 17, 2012)

gallery


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Yangtse


----------



## pcduck (Oct 17, 2012)

Equinox


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 17, 2012)

xanthum (gum)


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2012)

muddier


----------



## pcduck (Oct 17, 2012)

Ravioli


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Idiotic


----------



## pcduck (Oct 17, 2012)

Inqilab


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 17, 2012)

_(*duck* its the last letter not 1st ...lol:rofl:   )_

beeswax :giggle: n' :rofl:


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 17, 2012)

xeroxed


----------



## pcduck (Oct 17, 2012)

Dogfish


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2012)

Harriet


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2012)

tactile


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 17, 2012)

eclipse


----------



## Roddy (Oct 17, 2012)

elegant


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2012)

Tainted


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 18, 2012)

details


----------



## pcduck (Oct 18, 2012)

subzero


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2012)

organdy


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2012)

yiddish


----------



## pcduck (Oct 18, 2012)

Humbuzz


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 18, 2012)

zillion


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 18, 2012)

Nabbing


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2012)

graphed


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 18, 2012)

debtors


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2012)

sardine


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 18, 2012)

edifice :rofl:


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 18, 2012)

elevate


----------



## pcduck (Oct 18, 2012)

embalms


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2012)

slander


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 18, 2012)

redoubt


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2012)

Tornado


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 19, 2012)

ovation


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2012)

Nonzero


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2012)

ostrich


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2012)

Heroism


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2012)

Mallard


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2012)

duckier


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2012)

Roebuck


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2012)

duckier was good SM

kushier


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2012)

Replica


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 19, 2012)

anthrax


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2012)

Xerosis


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 19, 2012)

scratch


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2012)

Hypnoid


----------



## brimck325 (Oct 19, 2012)

dropout


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2012)

Tutored


----------



## brimck325 (Oct 19, 2012)

deposer


----------



## pcduck (Oct 19, 2012)

Rousted


----------



## brimck325 (Oct 19, 2012)

deboner


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 19, 2012)

rebuild


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 19, 2012)

destroy


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Oct 20, 2012)

yawning


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2012)

growing


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Oct 20, 2012)

gaining


----------



## Roddy (Oct 20, 2012)

goulash


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 20, 2012)

haggler


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 20, 2012)

Racoons


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 20, 2012)

stokers


----------



## Roddy (Oct 20, 2012)

salvage


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 20, 2012)

encrypt


----------



## Roddy (Oct 21, 2012)

tabloid


----------



## Roddy (Oct 21, 2012)

tremble


----------



## Roddy (Oct 21, 2012)

Ecstasy


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 21, 2012)

yellows


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 21, 2012)

swollen


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 22, 2012)

Naughty


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 22, 2012)

yanking


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 22, 2012)

Glottis


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 22, 2012)

slipper


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 22, 2012)

roasted


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 22, 2012)

Demerol


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Oct 22, 2012)

Leaving


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2012)

Gangsta


----------



## Roddy (Oct 23, 2012)

anatomy


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2012)

Yamulka


----------



## Roddy (Oct 23, 2012)

alumnus


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Oct 23, 2012)

stuffed


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2012)

Dynamos


----------



## Roddy (Oct 23, 2012)

scamper


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 23, 2012)

Ratting


----------



## pcduck (Oct 23, 2012)

Guzzler


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 23, 2012)

Remains


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2012)

swanky


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2012)

yammers


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2012)

Slammer


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2012)

romping


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 23, 2012)

groping


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2012)

gnawers


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 23, 2012)

swiftly


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 23, 2012)

Yarbles


----------



## Roddy (Oct 23, 2012)

soylent


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 23, 2012)

tenfold


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Oct 23, 2012)

deviant


----------



## pcduck (Oct 24, 2012)

tonnage


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2012)

elastic


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 24, 2012)

Capital


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 24, 2012)

lacking


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 24, 2012)

Golfing


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 24, 2012)

gripper


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 24, 2012)

rattail


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 24, 2012)

letters


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 24, 2012)

Sativas


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 25, 2012)

sexiest


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 25, 2012)

tremors


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Oct 26, 2012)

sucking


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 26, 2012)

goulash


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 26, 2012)

hashish


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 27, 2012)

harvest


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 27, 2012)

Treason


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 27, 2012)

neurons


----------



## pcduck (Oct 27, 2012)

surfing


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 27, 2012)

gelding


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2012)

greener


----------



## Roddy (Oct 28, 2012)

rambler


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 28, 2012)

reveler


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 28, 2012)

rattler


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 29, 2012)

rolodex :giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2012)

xiphura no googling necessary  (uhuh, lmao)


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 29, 2012)

applaud


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 29, 2012)

deflect


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 29, 2012)

tickled


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 29, 2012)

deleted


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 29, 2012)

designs


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Oct 29, 2012)

Syphons


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 29, 2012)

slather


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2012)

removal


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2012)

Lolipop


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 30, 2012)

posture


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 30, 2012)

excrete


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2012)

employe


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 30, 2012)

excited


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 30, 2012)

drummer


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 30, 2012)

Radical


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 30, 2012)

Lictors


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 30, 2012)

sublime


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 30, 2012)

elector


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2012)

Rectify


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 30, 2012)

yawning


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 30, 2012)

Gangnam


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2012)

Motored


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 30, 2012)

Docking


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2012)

gyrated


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 30, 2012)

dimming


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 30, 2012)

granted


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2012)

demerit


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2012)

tipster


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 30, 2012)

rectify


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 30, 2012)

yawning


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2012)

glowing


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2012)

gigging


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2012)

gosling


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2012)

graying


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2012)

growled


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2012)

Dustier


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 30, 2012)

reeling


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2012)

Glisten


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2012)

nirvana


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2012)

Archaic


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2012)

confuse


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2012)

embroil


----------



## juniorgrower (Oct 31, 2012)

lattice


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Oct 31, 2012)

Epitaph


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2012)

hanging


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 31, 2012)

Gratify


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2012)

yelling


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 31, 2012)

growing


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2012)

groping


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 31, 2012)

gravity


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2012)

yellows


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Oct 31, 2012)

swollen


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 31, 2012)

nipples


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2012)

shindig


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2012)

Gratify


----------



## pcduck (Nov 1, 2012)

yelping


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 1, 2012)

garbage


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2012)

elastic


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 1, 2012)

chicken


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2012)

noodles


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 1, 2012)

snooker


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2012)

Rooster


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 1, 2012)

rabbits


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 1, 2012)

sextary


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2012)

yearned


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 1, 2012)

devices


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2012)

sparkle


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 1, 2012)

eunachs


----------



## Gone2pot! (Nov 1, 2012)

Splenda


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 1, 2012)

animals


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 1, 2012)

serious


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 1, 2012)

Shorten


----------



## pcduck (Nov 2, 2012)

neglect


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2012)

thumped


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 2, 2012)

drought


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2012)

tiresome


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 2, 2012)

Epilady


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 2, 2012)

Youtube


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 3, 2012)

Haha 7, I remember those

Execute


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 3, 2012)

elected


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Nov 3, 2012)

drained


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 3, 2012)

Dankier


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 4, 2012)

radical


----------



## Roddy (Nov 4, 2012)

Lantern


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 4, 2012)

Nervous


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2012)

Stalker


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 4, 2012)

Racemes


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2012)

Stagger


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Nov 4, 2012)

regimes


----------



## pcduck (Nov 5, 2012)

snowman


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 5, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Nov 5, 2012)

girdles


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 5, 2012)

selling


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Nov 6, 2012)

gleeful


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2012)

lusting


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 6, 2012)

Grammar


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2012)

roughed


----------



## drfting07 (Nov 6, 2012)

dingoes----thats a good one


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2012)

sabbath


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 6, 2012)

horrors


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 6, 2012)

swisher


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 6, 2012)

radical


----------



## jonnyfourtwenty (Nov 7, 2012)

lighter


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2012)

Richter


----------



## pcduck (Nov 7, 2012)

rolling


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 7, 2012)

growing


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2012)

grapple


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 7, 2012)

earring


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 7, 2012)

goggles


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 7, 2012)

severed


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Nov 7, 2012)

dreaded


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 8, 2012)

depends


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 8, 2012)

skaters


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 8, 2012)

Smoking


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 8, 2012)

greater


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 8, 2012)

Raining


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 8, 2012)

grabber


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 8, 2012)

Raddish


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 8, 2012)

hashish


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 8, 2012)

Heavier


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 8, 2012)

reality


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 8, 2012)

Yonkers


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 8, 2012)

survive


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 8, 2012)

Elegant


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 8, 2012)

twisted


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 8, 2012)

dwarfed


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 9, 2012)

demerit


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

Twinkie


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 9, 2012)

egghead


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

Dancing


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 9, 2012)

gorgous


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

Shakier


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 9, 2012)

realist


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

Twinkie (I'm still craving one )


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 9, 2012)

engorge


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

Enlarge   Ha ha


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 9, 2012)

erected ha ha


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

Dirtier  lol


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 9, 2012)

romance


----------



## pcduck (Nov 9, 2012)

evolved


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

Dabbled


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 9, 2012)

donkeys


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

Slather


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 9, 2012)

resting


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

Grossed


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2012)

discuss


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 9, 2012)

seeking


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

Glitter


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2012)

Atheist


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 9, 2012)

toweled


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 9, 2012)

drowned


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

Drizzle


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 9, 2012)

example


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

Earring


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 9, 2012)

Growler


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 9, 2012)

reveler


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

Revolve


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 9, 2012)

elegant


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 9, 2012)

topless


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 9, 2012)

stellar


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

Roseola


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 9, 2012)

amplify


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2012)

Justify


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 9, 2012)

yellows


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

Swallow


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2012)

Spit


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

wallows


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 9, 2012)

surfing


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 9, 2012)

Greener


----------



## Pistil (Nov 10, 2012)

Ravioli


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 10, 2012)

Ignited


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 10, 2012)

deviate


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Nov 11, 2012)

ensured


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 11, 2012)

degrees


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 11, 2012)

seasons


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 11, 2012)

section


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Nov 11, 2012)

neonazi


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2012)

Iceberg


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2012)

greatly


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2012)

yanking


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 12, 2012)

Georgia


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 12, 2012)

agitate


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 12, 2012)

Evolves


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 13, 2012)

scanner


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 13, 2012)

roaring


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2012)

gratify


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 13, 2012)

Yankees


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2012)

sported


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 13, 2012)

Drugged


----------



## pcduck (Nov 13, 2012)

ditched


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 13, 2012)

drugged


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2012)

drugged  (ha ha)


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 13, 2012)

*******
Lol
T4


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 13, 2012)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> *******
> Lol
> T4



Something makes me think your word didn't start with D pa, lmao. 

Destiny


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 14, 2012)

yellowed

drugged

ha


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2012)

drugged  :ignore:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Nov 14, 2012)

Drugged

(when in Rome :joint:  )


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 14, 2012)

dragged


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 15, 2012)

Drugged


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 15, 2012)

deliver


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2012)

ridiculously drugged.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 15, 2012)

Lmfao

(Rose, are you)

Drugged


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2012)

I am trying to get:

drugged


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2012)

downers


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2012)

Sobriety


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 16, 2012)

Yonders


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2012)

snaking


----------



## OldDaddyFedder (Dec 6, 2012)

gratify


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 7, 2012)

yacking


----------



## JimBud (Dec 7, 2012)

growing


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 7, 2012)

golfing


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 2, 2013)

Giraffe


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Mar 2, 2013)

Organic


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Mar 2, 2013)

Creeper


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 3, 2013)

Realize


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 25, 2013)

sunrise


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 25, 2013)

what letter should i go by ???

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile:  
 ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 25, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> what letter should i go by ???
> 
> lovbnstoned   :icon_smile:
> ol stoner :tokie:


 
last one


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

Your word should start with the last letter of the previous one.   

Elastic


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 25, 2013)

chicken


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

Nothing


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 25, 2013)

giggles


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

Stumped


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 25, 2013)

dogsled


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

Dessert


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 25, 2013)

tassels


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

Swinger


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 25, 2013)

rambler


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2013)

Raddish


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 25, 2013)

cabbage


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 25, 2013)

evil

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 26, 2013)

lighter


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2013)

You guys are stoned...lolol.

I'll take the last letter from Growers lighter..

My word is

*rabbits*

(Damn things!)


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 26, 2013)

shaggy


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2013)

Yiddish


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 26, 2013)

hopeful


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2013)

Laughed


----------



## Lougie (Jun 26, 2013)

durable


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 26, 2013)

equable


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2013)

Essence


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 26, 2013)

elegant


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanked


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 26, 2013)

danger

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 26, 2013)

7 letters lol

robbers


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2013)

Stellar


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 26, 2013)

dreamer


----------



## Moto-Man (Jun 26, 2013)

Radiant


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2013)

Throaty


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 27, 2013)

ooops sorry

younger

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 27, 2013)

raining

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 27, 2013)

goobers


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2013)

Sweeten


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 27, 2013)

nickles


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 1, 2013)

Sativas


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 3, 2013)

sandals


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 3, 2013)

Sweetie


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 4, 2013)

eardrop


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2013)

Pumpkin


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 5, 2013)

nightly


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2013)

Yellows


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 5, 2013)

swing

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 5, 2013)

gumdrop


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 6, 2013)

Slather


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 6, 2013)

nutcase


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2013)

Elixirs


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 6, 2013)

scrapie


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 6, 2013)

Extract


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 6, 2013)

triplex


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 8, 2013)

Xantham


----------



## lindseyj (Jul 8, 2013)

Managed


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 8, 2013)

destroy


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2013)

Yiddish. 

(Mebe, the word begins with the last letter of the previous word)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2013)

Mebeafarmer said:
			
		

> im such a moron! lol :ignore:



Nah, just a stoner...I've messed up before too..lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2013)

Sixteen.


----------



## happydaze (Jul 8, 2013)

yoghurt


----------



## happydaze (Jul 8, 2013)

envious


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2013)

Seventy


----------



## happydaze (Jul 8, 2013)

elation


----------



## happydaze (Jul 8, 2013)

terrier


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 8, 2013)

Raddish


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 9, 2013)

herbals


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2013)

Slander


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 9, 2013)

rosebud


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2013)

Dribble


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 9, 2013)

exotica


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 9, 2013)

antibotics

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2013)

Antique


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 10, 2013)

elastic


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 10, 2013)

Country


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 11, 2013)

Younger


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2013)

Rosette


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 11, 2013)

Examine


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2013)

Enlight


----------



## happydaze (Jul 11, 2013)

traffic


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 11, 2013)

Good one!

Cheddar


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 11, 2013)

redcoat


----------



## MrsHeisenburg674 (Jul 13, 2013)

tumbler


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 13, 2013)

rawhide


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 13, 2013)

evening

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 14, 2013)

Garbage


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2013)

ebrious


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2013)

Slather


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 17, 2013)

raunchy


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2013)

Yiddish


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 17, 2013)

hangout


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2013)

Turnips


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 18, 2013)

shallow


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2013)

Waldorf


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 18, 2013)

forager


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2013)

Retched


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 18, 2013)

didacts


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2013)

Slander


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 19, 2013)

Rapids

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 19, 2013)

single

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2013)

7 letters lov, but ya got the right idea 

Earring


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 19, 2013)

failure


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey NE, this game can certainly get a little confusing.  The word starts with the last letter from the word before yours.

I'll play offa yours though 

Earlobe


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 20, 2013)

electric

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 28, 2013)

closure


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

efforts


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 29, 2013)

sticker


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

ratchet


----------



## missabentley (Jul 29, 2013)

Torqued


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

drastic


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

Country


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 29, 2013)

twirled


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

darling


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

Greener


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 29, 2013)

rebound


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

Drunken


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 29, 2013)

nastier


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 29, 2013)

reveler


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 29, 2013)

Rosebud


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 30, 2013)

dearest


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2013)

Timothy (as in hay Guinnea pigs eat, lol)


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 30, 2013)

treats

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 30, 2013)

skeptic


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2013)

capture


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 30, 2013)

toenail


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2013)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> toenail




you'd have to start your word w/an "e" but I'll continue it 

langui*d*


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 30, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> you'd have to start your word w/an "e" but I'll continue it
> 
> langui*d*


 

somebody deleted 


defiant


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2013)

lol...


torsion


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 30, 2013)

Naughty


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2013)

Yellows


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2013)

slipper


----------



## Melvan (Aug 1, 2013)

radical


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2013)

loggers


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2013)

Special


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 1, 2013)

lagging


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2013)

Glisten


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 1, 2013)

nutcase


----------



## Melvan (Aug 1, 2013)

Eugenic


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 1, 2013)

clunker


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2013)

Rainbow


----------



## cubby (Aug 1, 2013)

Walleye


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 2, 2013)

Earring


----------



## Melvan (Aug 2, 2013)

Grownup


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 6, 2013)

Petunia


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2013)

affects


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 7, 2013)

supreme


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2013)

Earlobe


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 12, 2013)

eunachs


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 12, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> eunachs




Omg, I've never heard of that and looked it up... 

A castrated man placed in charge of a harem or employed as a chamberlain in a palace.

A man or boy deprived of his testes or external genitals.  

I learn something new everyday..lol.

Ok..

*seventy*


----------



## lovbnstoned (Aug 13, 2013)

Yoke

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
ol stoner :tokie:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 13, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Omg, I've never heard of that and looked it up...
> 
> A castrated man placed in charge of a harem or employed as a chamberlain in a palace.
> 
> ...





*Yippies*

lovbnstoned, it's 7 letter game ....lol...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 13, 2013)

Swinger. Lol


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 13, 2013)

rougher :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2013)

Raddish


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 21, 2013)

harvest


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2013)

Tragedy


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2013)

yellows


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 27, 2013)

soaring:fly:


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 28, 2013)

gumdrop


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 28, 2013)

phallic


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2013)

cropper:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2013)

Pictures


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2013)

slapper


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 29, 2013)

Roasted


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 6, 2013)

disturb


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 10, 2013)

baculum :giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2013)

Machine


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 10, 2013)

Tooling


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 10, 2013)

glimpse


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2013)

Earring


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 10, 2013)

gunfire


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2013)

Earlobe


----------



## Melvan (Sep 10, 2013)

existed


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 10, 2013)

delight


----------



## Melvan (Sep 10, 2013)

lumbago


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 11, 2013)

octagon


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2013)

Nothing


----------



## cubby (Sep 11, 2013)

Garbage


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 11, 2013)

Ectopic


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 11, 2013)

cyclops


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2013)

Stomach


----------



## bongshay (Sep 14, 2013)

holiday


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 15, 2013)

yawning


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 16, 2013)

greener


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 16, 2013)

richest


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 17, 2013)

tastier


----------



## Irish (Sep 17, 2013)

*R*angers...(armed special forces)


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 17, 2013)

snipers


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 17, 2013)

soldier


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 18, 2013)

rollick


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 18, 2013)

shrooms


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 18, 2013)

shifter


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 18, 2013)

roundup


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 19, 2013)

pennies


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

redneck


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 19, 2013)

kyrpton


----------



## Irish (Sep 19, 2013)

nursery


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 19, 2013)

yankees


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 19, 2013)

falling


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 19, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> falling


:huh: 


glimpse


----------



## Irish (Sep 20, 2013)

eclipse...{is oz playing same game?}haha


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 20, 2013)

obscure (in my mind I am)


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2013)

Irish said:
			
		

> eclipse...{is oz playing same game?}haha



Nope, lololol.

Earlobe.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 20, 2013)

nibbler


----------



## Gone2pot! (Sep 23, 2013)

*R*ickshaw


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 23, 2013)

warship


:huh:think I just learned the game


----------



## Gone2pot! (Sep 23, 2013)

LOL, I just remembered the *7 letters* part of it 

*P*lanets


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 23, 2013)

Sunburn


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 23, 2013)

needles


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi rbh!  

Sabbath


----------



## Gone2pot! (Sep 24, 2013)

Housing


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2013)

goosing


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 24, 2013)

glacier


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2013)

rockets


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 24, 2013)

sharpie


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2013)

evolves


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 24, 2013)

Earlobe


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2013)

envious


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 24, 2013)

serpent


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 24, 2013)

lauriat


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 24, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hi rbh!
> 
> Sabbath



Sup  



> lauriat



thrifty


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 25, 2013)

sacking 

(as in the English to terminate employ: i.e. "Get  the fudge outta here! I'm sacking you!)


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 25, 2013)

gunfire


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 25, 2013)

emblaze


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 25, 2013)

egghead


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2013)

Debrief


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 1, 2013)

Foreign


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 1, 2013)

Natural

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 1, 2013)

lurched


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 1, 2013)

delayed


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2013)

Destroy


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 1, 2013)

youtube


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2013)

Elastic


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 2, 2013)

collect

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 2, 2013)

trinket


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2013)

Thicket


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 2, 2013)

tricked


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2013)

Dankier


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 3, 2013)

rankish


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 3, 2013)

harvest


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 4, 2013)

traffic


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2013)

Cupcake


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hotdogs


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 6, 2013)

sausage


----------



## Gone2pot! (Oct 6, 2013)

*E*xcited


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 6, 2013)

dabbers


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 6, 2013)

subfool


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 6, 2013)

longest


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 6, 2013)

toenail


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 6, 2013)

longest


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 6, 2013)

thrived


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2013)

Decided


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 7, 2013)

delight


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2013)

Trashed


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Goblins, Wraiths


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2013)

Marsrover1 said:
			
		

> Goblins, Wraiths




I want what you're smokin...lol.  :hubba: 

Ok, playing off trashed 

Dusting


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 7, 2013)

gushing


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2013)

Granite


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 7, 2013)

Echelon


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 7, 2013)

tablets

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 7, 2013)

Auburn1985 said:
			
		

> Echelon




Necktie 

(Lov, Start your word with the last letter from the previous one )


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 7, 2013)

elastic


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 8, 2013)

Crunchy


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 8, 2013)

Younger


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2013)

Redhead


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 14, 2013)

demnify


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2013)

Yiddish


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 14, 2013)

horndog


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 14, 2013)

greatest

lovbnstoned   :icon_smile: 
olstoner :tokie:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2013)

That's 8 letters , but I'll play on it.

Theater


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

Ruffled


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2013)

delouse


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

elegant


----------



## Marsrover1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Flushed


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2013)

delight


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

drowned


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2013)

detains


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

snarled


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2013)

Diamond


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

delayed


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 15, 2013)

Destroy


----------



## 7thG (Oct 15, 2013)

yielded


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 15, 2013)

deviate


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 15, 2013)

elegent

lovbnstoned  
olstoner


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2013)

tangent


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2013)

Thimble


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 16, 2013)

Endless


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2013)

sunburn


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 16, 2013)

Neutron


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 16, 2013)

neglect

lovvbnstoned  
olstoner


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2013)

terrain


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2013)

Nostril


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 16, 2013)

nuggets

lovbnstoned
olstoner


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 16, 2013)

Smokin Mom ya beat me,, so im correcting my word
letters

lovbnstoned
olstoner


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2013)

Lucious


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 16, 2013)

Sabbath


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 16, 2013)

hotttub


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2013)

That's 6, but I'll happily join you..  :hubba: 

Wait, I c what u did!  Lmfao!!!

Bristle


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

elector


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

hi sm---i been tryin to rep you but am out of juice for now---gotta hit someone else up---i have exceeded my rep points for you


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Raunchy

I c where I rate os.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SmokinMom again.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

(Just pickin' os )

Yiddish


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

i may be super high but---hashish


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to orangesunshine again.

Lmfao

Hottish (? Is that a word?)


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

high h20


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

OICU812


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

2wty112


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

2byoung


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Glisten


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

grapple


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> grapple


 
I want what you're smokin.  :hubba: 

Earlobe


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

egghead


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

earring


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

you guys are going too quick LMFAO


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Ha hahahah, 2 second delay.  

Grabbed


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

decider


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Redhead


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

dealioh


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

helpers


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

shovels


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

sundrop


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Pothead


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

destiny


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

younger


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

reality


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

yearling


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

gelding


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Oops ozz lolol stoner

Grabber


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

reflexs


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Shagged


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

delight


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

tongued


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

douched


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

delouse


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

earwigs


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Shaving


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

groomer


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Roundup


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

pothead


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 17, 2013)

deliver


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Drastic


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

caustic


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 17, 2013)

callous


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Swinger (not me!).


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2013)

recount


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Tweeter


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 17, 2013)

rafting


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 17, 2013)

granted

lovbnstoned
olstoner


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 17, 2013)

denuded


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 18, 2013)

decwased


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 18, 2013)

oops I ment deceased


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 18, 2013)

Deliver


----------



## Gone2pot! (Oct 19, 2013)

*R*efried


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 19, 2013)

Decided


----------



## Gone2pot! (Oct 19, 2013)

*D*ominos


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sojourn


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 19, 2013)

nuggets


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 19, 2013)

solidly


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2013)

Yanking


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 19, 2013)

gagging


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 20, 2013)

Groping


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 20, 2013)

Grounds


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 20, 2013)

sagging


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 20, 2013)

Grizzly


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2013)

Yellows


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 21, 2013)

Shutter


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 21, 2013)

genders :bong2:


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 21, 2013)

Shouted


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 22, 2013)

Doubted


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2013)

Destroy


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2013)

yammers


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 23, 2013)

savages


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2013)

sorrows


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2013)

shutoff


----------



## basement (Oct 23, 2013)

Farmers


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2013)

sacking


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2013)

gallant


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2013)

tighten


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2013)

nightly


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2013)

Yacking


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2013)

gunfire


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2013)

envelop


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2013)

protect


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2013)

trickle


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2013)

Earplug


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 23, 2013)

Gadzook


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2013)

kinship


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 23, 2013)

hashish


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 23, 2013)

that doesnt start with a P, kinship ended with P so...

plastic


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 23, 2013)

caustic


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 23, 2013)

Creeper


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 23, 2013)

Revered


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2013)

defense


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 23, 2013)

Endears


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 23, 2013)

slobber


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2013)

Rapping


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 24, 2013)

Glitter


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 24, 2013)

Raffles


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 24, 2013)

selfish


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 24, 2013)

horrify


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 24, 2013)

yummies


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2013)

Shanked


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 24, 2013)

deplore


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 24, 2013)

Explore


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 24, 2013)

emplode


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 24, 2013)

example


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 24, 2013)

electric


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2013)

That's 8, but who's counting.  

Camping


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 25, 2013)

Grilled


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 27, 2013)

dessert


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 27, 2013)

Trained


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 27, 2013)

demonic


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 28, 2013)

Chronic


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 28, 2013)

cankle


----------



## effdecaf (Oct 28, 2013)

sokay I fouled up too
*
CORRECT*


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 28, 2013)

engines  or tablets


----------



## Erbal (Oct 28, 2013)

Shocked


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 28, 2013)

dingbat


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 28, 2013)

tonight


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 28, 2013)

Tumbler


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 28, 2013)

Rippled


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 28, 2013)

Deliver


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 28, 2013)

Rainbow


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 29, 2013)

weapons


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 29, 2013)

secrets


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 29, 2013)

Stoners


----------



## pcduck (Oct 30, 2013)

Showoff


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2013)

Flaming


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 30, 2013)

graduate


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 30, 2013)

elected


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2013)

Drafted


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 31, 2013)

delight


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 31, 2013)

torture


----------



## lovbnstoned (Oct 31, 2013)

equally


----------



## effdecaf (Nov 3, 2013)

yoinked


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 3, 2013)

delight


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 5, 2013)

troubled


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 6, 2013)

detract


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 12, 2013)

Twister


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 12, 2013)

seasons


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 14, 2013)

earwigs


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 16, 2013)

suggest


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 16, 2013)

torpedo


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 16, 2013)

ripping


----------



## 7thG (Nov 16, 2013)

xfinity


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 17, 2013)

secured:icon_smile:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 17, 2013)

delight


----------



## 7thG (Nov 18, 2013)

trivial 

hey where secured come from lol


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 19, 2013)

yall know the rules of the game yah? well your word start with the last letter of the previous posts word... keep on track...

Lawyers


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 19, 2013)

strand


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 19, 2013)

dreads


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 19, 2013)

7 letter words lol... 

slippin


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 19, 2013)

Natural


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 20, 2013)

languor


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 20, 2013)

ripping


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 20, 2013)

grinning


----------



## MoNoXiDe (Nov 21, 2013)

lovbnstoned said:
			
		

> grinning



stoned answer ^^^


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 21, 2013)

grabbed


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 21, 2013)

delight


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 21, 2013)

torment


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 21, 2013)

ozzy how ya feelin today


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 21, 2013)

trained


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 22, 2013)

defraud


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 22, 2013)

dipping


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 22, 2013)

gabbier


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 23, 2013)

Raunchy


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 23, 2013)

yelping


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 26, 2013)

Greener


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 27, 2013)

roaring


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 28, 2013)

Gabfest


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 28, 2013)

termite


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 28, 2013)

exactly


Happy Gobble Day to all,  may u b Festive n Stoned all day:yay::fly::banana::smoke1::dancing:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 28, 2013)

younger


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 29, 2013)

running


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 30, 2013)

grading


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 2, 2013)

glorify


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2013)

Yiddish


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 3, 2013)

halcyon


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 3, 2014)

Nesting


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 3, 2014)

gratify


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 13, 2014)

Yonkers


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 13, 2014)

scrappy


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 15, 2014)

Yappers  (I hate dogs like that )


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 30, 2014)

skittle


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2014)

elected


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2014)

Damaged


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 30, 2014)

damages,,,,,,,,,,,,LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2014)

Slinkey


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 31, 2014)

yankees


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2014)

Sported


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2014)

deglaze


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2014)

Earlobe


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2014)

earwigs


----------



## burnin123 (Jan 31, 2014)

:stoned:


I dont get it??


----------



## burnin123 (Jan 31, 2014)

:doh:  thats more than 7..:hitchair:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2014)

I count 7 letters,,,,,,e,,a,,r,,w,,i,,g,,s



sextant


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2014)

Twister


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 31, 2014)

rebuild

Hungry for pizza, mushroom and olives?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2014)

Sexton????

is that a Canadian word...:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2014)

Bong Hits

:doh:  thats 8

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2014)

The END Is Near

12 words


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2014)

*drfting07*


9 letters


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2014)

Broncos





7 letters  :yay:


Winners  has   7  as well:clap:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2014)

I aint from Canada A.........He He


Cowboys


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2014)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> rebuild
> 
> Hungry for pizza, mushroom and olives?



 on its way lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2014)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I aint from Canada A.........He He
> 
> 
> Cowboys




Oh yeah..thats right....Texans


----------



## drfting07 (Jan 31, 2014)

manning


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2014)

:yeahthat:

:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2014)

Manning all the way.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2014)

^this


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2014)

Broncos,,,,,,is a 7 letter word


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2014)

So is Seahawk.  

But I guess one is ok.  It's a whole team of them that could be trouble.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2014)

kinfolk


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 31, 2014)

kendred


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2014)

Drastic


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2014)

caustic


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2014)

Cartoon


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2014)

Bailey's


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2014)

Coffee


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2014)

Pull Tabs


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2014)

are crap


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2014)

But weed   (7 letters)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2014)

Is very good

:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2014)

Go Broncos


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2014)

Seahawk


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2014)

Broncos


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2014)

soapbox


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2014)

Xanadu



:doh:  6


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2014)

unknown






















:d


































:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2014)

This









































Is



































so






























much































fun



























I cant




































stop


































:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2014)

ok...this is boring:bolt:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2014)

lets play again....soon


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2014)

Yur Funny,,,,,,,,crazy bastage. LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 1, 2014)

bastage....7 letters:clap:


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 1, 2014)

seahawk


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 2, 2014)

winners


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 2, 2014)

seattle


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 3, 2014)

Whooped


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2014)

Broncos got Bucked


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 4, 2014)

Manning


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2014)

:rofl:

classic


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2014)

classic....7 letters


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2014)

classic


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2014)

loosers


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2014)

smokepot

:doh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2014)

DumbGirl

Thats too many..or is it just one?


:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2014)

GET HIGH


:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2014)

I ammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 10, 2014)

i'LL restart for all yall 'heads.

*X*ylotom*Y*


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2014)

iPhones


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

shatter


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

Replays


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2014)

snowing


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

Gallows


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2014)

swelter


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

Raunchy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2014)

yawning


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

Garbage


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2014)

elector


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

Raceway


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2014)

Yonkers


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

Destroy


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

Raunchy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2014)

greeted


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2014)

delight


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

Dearest


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

totally


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2014)

Yankees


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

i hate the boooooo yankees

smother


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2014)

robust s


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2014)

slammer


----------



## BudGrower (Feb 13, 2014)

reef


----------



## BudGrower (Feb 13, 2014)

multifarious said:
			
		

> Fusspot


i looked it up in google couldnt find it, wat it means ?
tandori


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

c'mon man---please read the instructions for the 7 letter word game so we's can keep it on track


----------



## BudGrower (Feb 13, 2014)

i thought its u take the last letter i didnt knw it should be 7 i didnt pay attention ! for tht this game is difficult for me and u can continue without me


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

BudGrower said:
			
		

> i thought its u take the last letter i didnt knw it should be 7 i didnt pay attention ! for tht this game is difficult for me and u can continue without me




its ok its allright no harm


----------



## BudGrower (Feb 13, 2014)

multi u r driving google translate crazy LOL


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 13, 2014)

yeomans


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

Daylily


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2014)

golfing


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

Gapeing. (Is that a word?).


----------



## BudGrower (Feb 13, 2014)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Gapeing. (Is that a word?).


is this wat i think it is LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't think so. :confused2:


----------



## BudGrower (Feb 13, 2014)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I don't think so. :confused2:


good good :smoke1:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

That's 8 lol.

Grading


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2014)

greatly


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

Yellows


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

smarties


----------



## BudGrower (Feb 13, 2014)

soon ( am kiddin hhhhh )


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2014)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> smarties





:hitchair:

thats eight 


*scratch*


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2014)

hobbled


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

Drastic


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2014)

correct


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 13, 2014)

torrent


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

trouble


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

Elevate


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2014)

eclipse


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

empathy


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

Yiddish


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

howling


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2014)

gangsta


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

alcohol


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

Lusting


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 13, 2014)

groping


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2014)

groping


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2014)

Gassing


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 14, 2014)

gallows


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2014)

Scallop


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 17, 2014)

dancing


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 17, 2014)

Grasped


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 18, 2014)

Fanging


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 18, 2014)

Romping


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 5, 2014)

gallery


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2014)

Yanking


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 6, 2014)

guppies


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 6, 2014)

Doctors


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2014)

slipper


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2014)

Rubbers lol


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2014)

:rofl:

scarify


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2014)

Slinkey


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 7, 2014)

respite


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 7, 2014)

Excited


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2014)

Drunken


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 7, 2014)

nothing


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 7, 2014)

Glisten


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 7, 2014)

nanners


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 7, 2014)

slather


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2014)

scumbag


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 10, 2014)

Gambler


----------



## Locked (Mar 10, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> scumbag




Rose owes me a new computer since I just spit my mouthful of soda all over mine after reading her word.    I feel ya Rose.


My word is 

Deluder


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 10, 2014)

?

Redneck


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 11, 2014)

kibbutz


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

zippers


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 11, 2014)

sharted


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 11, 2014)

Disgust


----------



## mutley (Mar 11, 2014)

turtles


----------



## cubby (Mar 11, 2014)

spoiled


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 11, 2014)

dimples


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 11, 2014)

shallow


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

rapture


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 11, 2014)

Earplug


----------



## cubby (Mar 11, 2014)

ringlet


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 11, 2014)

Titties. Lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 11, 2014)

Lucious


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 11, 2014)

SPHERES :giggle:


----------



## mutley (Mar 12, 2014)

yawning


----------



## cubby (Mar 12, 2014)

growing


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 12, 2014)

gobbler


----------



## mutley (Mar 12, 2014)

Reading


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 12, 2014)

slither


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 12, 2014)

retinue


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2014)

Regress


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 12, 2014)

slapper


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2014)

Roughed


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 12, 2014)

dabbing


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2014)

Gearbox


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 12, 2014)

Xeroxed


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2014)

Destroy


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 12, 2014)

Yawning


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 12, 2014)

giggler


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 12, 2014)

roasted


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 12, 2014)

Reveler


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 12, 2014)

rotated


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 12, 2014)

dangled


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 12, 2014)

dilater


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 12, 2014)

Raunchy


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 12, 2014)

yoghurt


----------



## Mebeafarmer (Mar 18, 2014)

talooka


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 18, 2014)

accrued


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 19, 2014)

destiny


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 19, 2014)

yacking


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 27, 2014)

Gnomish


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 27, 2014)

hackney


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 27, 2014)

Yearlys


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 28, 2014)

scratch


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2014)

Hacksaw


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 28, 2014)

whiskey


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 28, 2014)

yodeler


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2014)

And I bet you're good at it 7.. Lol.

Ravioli


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 28, 2014)

islands


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2014)

Spicier


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 28, 2014)

rickety


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 28, 2014)

Yawning


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 28, 2014)

goodbye


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2014)

erasers


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 28, 2014)

shelter


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 29, 2014)

Redeyes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 31, 2014)

sabbath


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 31, 2014)

harness


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 31, 2014)

slapper


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 31, 2014)

rosebud


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 1, 2014)

:giggle:

dervish


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2014)

Hashish


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 1, 2014)

horrify


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2014)

Yonkers


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 1, 2014)

scathed


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 1, 2014)

Destroy


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 2, 2014)

yummies


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 2, 2014)

scalpel


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 7, 2014)

buffalo (burgers) LMAO


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 7, 2014)

obesity


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 7, 2014)

Yapping


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 7, 2014)

grapple


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2014)

Earworm


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 1, 2014)

malaise


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 2, 2014)

evening


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 2, 2014)

glommed


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 3, 2014)

digging


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 5, 2014)

gratify


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 5, 2014)

younger


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 6, 2014)

reverts


----------



## SmokinMom (May 6, 2014)

Slinkey


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 6, 2014)

yachter


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 6, 2014)

ratings


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 6, 2014)

sickens


----------



## SmokinMom (May 6, 2014)

Slacker


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 7, 2014)

(yup) :giggle:

receive


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 7, 2014)

endings


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 7, 2014)

scrappy


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 8, 2014)

yonkers


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 8, 2014)

scoring


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2014)

Grasped


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 8, 2014)

drawing


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 9, 2014)

gravity


----------



## Sherrwood (May 9, 2014)

Yautias


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 10, 2014)

sackful


----------



## Sherrwood (May 10, 2014)

Lincoln


----------



## Hackerman (May 10, 2014)

Nodes


----------



## Kraven (May 10, 2014)

stunner


----------



## Sherrwood (May 10, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Nodes





Perhaps my math is off but that's not 7 letters.


----------



## Hackerman (May 10, 2014)

Duh, didn't read the rules. Sorry. I'll do better next time.

As you were. LOL


----------



## roseypeach (May 10, 2014)

Handler


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Handle*r*




reefer*s*


----------



## roseypeach (May 11, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> reefer*s*



what you got for the word "laundry" lol
Haven't thought about the valley of the dolls in ages, damn I'm old lmao!!


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 11, 2014)

reaping


----------



## SmokinMom (May 11, 2014)

Groaned


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

*D*ynast*y*


----------



## roseypeach (May 11, 2014)

Souring


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 12, 2014)

grouchy


----------



## Sherrwood (May 12, 2014)

Yaupers


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 12, 2014)

savages


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 12, 2014)

*s*callo*p*


----------



## Sherrwood (May 12, 2014)

Postman


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 12, 2014)

*n*eedfu*l*


----------



## Sherrwood (May 12, 2014)

Limping


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 12, 2014)

*g*allon*s*


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2014)

Santana


----------



## Hackerman (May 12, 2014)

Abraxas


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 12, 2014)

slobber


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 12, 2014)

Sticker. lol


----------



## SlimTim (May 12, 2014)

Replace


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 12, 2014)

fishing


----------



## roseypeach (May 12, 2014)

homeboy


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 13, 2014)

samples


----------



## roseypeach (May 14, 2014)

rambles


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2014)

Stumble


----------



## roseypeach (May 14, 2014)

preheat


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 14, 2014)

tobacco


----------



## roseypeach (May 14, 2014)

darling


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 14, 2014)

greater


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2014)

Hey rosey, welcome to our silly game.  .  Please begin your word with the last letter of the previous one.  It can get a little tricky sometimes when you have to find 7 letter words beginning with letters like y..lol.

*r*oughed


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2014)

Dormant


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2014)

Twisted


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2014)

Drinker


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2014)

Raining


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2014)

Granule


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2014)

Earring


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2014)

Granite


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 14, 2014)

earplug


----------



## SmokinMom (May 14, 2014)

Grouped


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2014)

Deliver


----------



## roseypeach (May 14, 2014)

screwed


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2014)

Drowned


----------



## roseypeach (May 14, 2014)

flowing


----------



## SlimTim (May 14, 2014)

General


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 15, 2014)

earflap


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 15, 2014)

oops,, sorry
ladback


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2014)

ketchup


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

Powered


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2014)

dynamic


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

Counted


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 15, 2014)

*d*ivide*d*


----------



## SmokinMom (May 15, 2014)

*d*elive*r*


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2014)

rapidly


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 15, 2014)

*y*earne*d*


----------



## SmokinMom (May 15, 2014)

*d*estro*y*


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 15, 2014)

*y*ardar*m*


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2014)

madness


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

Yawning


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 16, 2014)

yapping


----------



## SlimTim (May 16, 2014)

Groping


----------



## Kindbud (May 16, 2014)

ganging


----------



## SlimTim (May 16, 2014)

General


----------



## Kindbud (May 16, 2014)

lovable


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 17, 2014)

editing


----------



## SmokinMom (May 17, 2014)

Giraffe


----------



## orangesunshine (May 17, 2014)

Edibles


----------



## SmokinMom (May 17, 2014)

Shadier


----------



## orangesunshine (May 17, 2014)

respect


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2014)

tremble


----------



## SmokinMom (May 17, 2014)

Earplug


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 18, 2014)

gangster


----------



## Hackerman (May 18, 2014)

rappers


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2014)

Stutter


----------



## Hackerman (May 18, 2014)

R r r rain


----------



## SmokinMom (May 18, 2014)

Nowhere


----------



## orangesunshine (May 18, 2014)

exactly


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2014)

yellows


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2014)

Swallow


----------



## Hackerman (May 19, 2014)

Wallows


----------



## Grower13 (May 19, 2014)

Stirfry


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 19, 2014)

earshot


----------



## Grower13 (May 19, 2014)

Tornado


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 19, 2014)

objects


----------



## Grower13 (May 19, 2014)

Scandal


----------



## SmokinMom (May 19, 2014)

Luckier


----------



## Grower13 (May 19, 2014)

Ravioli


----------



## Hackerman (May 19, 2014)

Italian


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 19, 2014)

naughty


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 20, 2014)

yielded


----------



## SmokinMom (May 21, 2014)

Destroy


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 21, 2014)

yapping


----------



## Hackerman (May 21, 2014)

gnawing


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 21, 2014)

Gouging


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2014)

Gratify


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 22, 2014)

yielder


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 23, 2014)

rearing


----------



## Hackerman (May 23, 2014)

gearing


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 24, 2014)

gardens


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 24, 2014)

salient


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 24, 2014)

tabliod


----------



## SmokinMom (May 24, 2014)

Destroy


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 24, 2014)

younger


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 24, 2014)

rainbow


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 25, 2014)

wattage


----------



## WeedHopper (May 25, 2014)

evolved


----------



## Hackerman (May 25, 2014)

Distant


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 25, 2014)

Tainted


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 26, 2014)

damaged


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 26, 2014)

Deepest


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 27, 2014)

tougher


----------



## Hackerman (May 27, 2014)

Rougher


----------



## SmokinMom (May 27, 2014)

Rainbow


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 28, 2014)

waiting


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 28, 2014)

grouchy


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 29, 2014)

yanking


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2014)

Gurgles


----------



## Hackerman (May 29, 2014)

Swallow


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 29, 2014)

winding


----------



## lovbnstoned (May 30, 2014)

grizzly


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 4, 2014)

yellowy


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2014)

Yahtzee


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 5, 2014)

Estates


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 5, 2014)

shallow


----------



## Sherrwood (Jun 5, 2014)

Wotteth


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 5, 2014)

horrify


----------



## Sherrwood (Jun 5, 2014)

Yashmak


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 6, 2014)

kidding


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 6, 2014)

gravity


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 6, 2014)

yowling


----------



## Light (Jun 6, 2014)

Griffin


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 6, 2014)

naughty


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 6, 2014)

yawning


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 6, 2014)

gnawing


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 7, 2014)

Garland


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 7, 2014)

Demonic


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 7, 2014)

Chronic


----------



## Marsrover1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hashish


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 8, 2014)

Habitit


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 8, 2014)

Tablets


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 8, 2014)

Seventy


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 9, 2014)

Yanking


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 9, 2014)

grating


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 9, 2014)

Grayish


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 9, 2014)

happily


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 9, 2014)

Yankees


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 9, 2014)

Stadium


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2014)

Mailbox.


----------



## 1username (Jun 10, 2014)

xylidic


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 10, 2014)

counted


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 10, 2014)

Morning all ,, hope that everyone is enjoying the day


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks lov, u 2.

Destroy


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 10, 2014)

yelping


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2014)

Gimmick


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 10, 2014)

kayaked


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2014)

Drunken


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 10, 2014)

Nagging


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 10, 2014)

Greeter


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 10, 2014)

Raddish


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 11, 2014)

Helpful


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 11, 2014)

Lacking


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 11, 2014)

graphic


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2014)

calypso


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 12, 2014)

occlude


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2014)

Earring


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 12, 2014)

gravity


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2014)

Yankees


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 19, 2014)

Shallow


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 19, 2014)

Weeping


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 19, 2014)

grining


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 19, 2014)

*grin*n*ing*


guarded


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2014)

Grasped


----------



## 1username (Jun 20, 2014)

dabbing -,o


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 20, 2014)

Gadgets


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 20, 2014)

Skating


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 20, 2014)

gravely


----------



## 1username (Jun 21, 2014)

yanking


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 21, 2014)

yankees


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 22, 2014)

summers


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 22, 2014)

sabbath


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 22, 2014)

Haunted


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 23, 2014)

derided


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 23, 2014)

Demonic


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 23, 2014)

caution


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 24, 2014)

naughty


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 24, 2014)

yummers


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2014)

Slumber


----------



## 1username (Jun 25, 2014)

Rumbler


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2014)

Reaping


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 26, 2014)

Gadgets


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 26, 2014)

slipper


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 27, 2014)

Renters


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 27, 2014)

survive


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 28, 2014)

eagerly


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 30, 2014)

yachted


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 1, 2014)

segment


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2014)

testing


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jul 3, 2014)

gravity


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 4, 2014)

yawning


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2014)

Grasped


----------



## pcduck (Jul 4, 2014)

Darling


----------



## DancesWithWeed (Jul 4, 2014)

Gassing


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 7, 2014)

grooved


----------



## DancesWithWeed (Jul 7, 2014)

dancing


----------

